# Lens Across America Round 4



## 480sparky

OK, folks, it's time for *ROUND 4!!!!!!*


------------------------------------------------


Announcing: *Lens Across America, Round 4.*



------------------------------------------------

Since it appears the lens for Round 3 has died an honorable death, it's time to close that chapter and start another. So on a trip to the local camera store, I found a suitable lens for Round 4.  In fact, one quite similar to the Round 3 lens:  A Nikkor AF 35-105mm 1:3.5-4.5 Micro.









Here's a website about it.

*The reason for this project? Simple: To show that it's not expensive gear that creates great images..... it's the person behind it.*


---------------------------------------------------------------------

The lenses in Rounds 1 and 2 have disappeared into the great abyss, and Round 3 lens is now unusable.  So it's time to start up Round 4.



*Here's The Rules:*


The lens is for Nikon's F-mount. 

The project is for US members only. This is because of duties imposed by other countries. Sorry.
PM me if you're interested in participating. The whole idea is to create a collection of images across the country with a common thread: The Lens.
Names will be added to The List in the order they are received.  

To be fair to those cheated out of the chance to participate in Round 3, I'm going to start the list with those who have signed up but not participated.  Any wishing to participate from here on out will be added to the end of the list.
For those who have participated in Rounds 1, 2 or 3, you can still sign up for Round 4.
Rule 7.  Please limit your use of the lens to 7 days. One week. 168 hours. OK, so this isn't set in stone, but try to send it along in a timely manner. If you receive the lens on a Saturday, you won't rot in hell for keeping it for 9 days and sending it out the Monday next. You get the point, though: one week per participant. It's an incredibly simple concept.
There's no limit to the number of photos you can take, but please only post your best..... the keepers, as it were.
Please geotag the photos at Panoramio when you upload them. You can GeoTag them once the uploading process starts. Please GeoTag all the images you upload.
Bad Luck Rule: Yeah, we're human. I realize that this lens may be damaged, lost or destroyed. If you let go of it and it plunks into the lake, or takes a fatal ride down as your tripod falls over, oh well,...... that's life. Don't feel bad, it's not a $10,000 lens. We all promise not to burn you at the stake. (But we will go on a WitchHunt if you KEEP the lens......)


*How to participate?*


I must, in a PM, receive your name, address, email address and phone number. I promise I'll hold this information in strictest confidence and you won't get spammed or sold out to telemarketers; this is simply to keep this Lens from disappearing into the Great Unknown. I will send you an email and maybe even call your phone number and expect a reply. _No reply = you don't get added to the list.  (Exception:  If I already have your information, you don't need to respond to an email.  PM me and I'll just add you to the list). _To be fair to those who have yet to participate, new-comers to the project will be added to the list in front of those who have already participated in Round 3.
When you're half-way through shooting your ONE WEEK with the lens, contact the next person on The List via PM to arrange shipment to them. The Lens arrived with a $5 bill, so no one can claim poverty and not ship The Lens on. Just make sure to ship it out with a like $5 bill to the next person.
Once your turn comes up, make contact with the current participant (who is in possession of The Lens) to arrange for shipping to you.
When you send the lens off to the next person on the List, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of The Lens.
When you receive The Lens, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of it.
What to shoot? Well, that's totally up to you. Landscapes, macros, sports, your kids, whatever you desire..... except for naughty stuff.
If, for some reason, you want to opt out, just PM me. No hard feelings. Maybe I can put you further down on the list.

Other Whats and Wherefores:


If anyone wants to add a small token to the project, such as a Nikon/Canon adaptor so Canon shooters can participate, or a hood or filter (52mm), it would be greatly appreciated.

Posting images for this project will be on a Group I have created on my Panoramio account.
Do you need to pay for insurance or delivery confirmation when shipping? Heck no! The Lens isn't worth it. If you want to, that's fine, but the cost is yours.
You don't need to shoot with just this Lens by itself. If you have a teleconverter, or macro filters/extension tubes, or a ring flash, CPL, ND or whatever else in your arsenal, by all means use it!
Hopefully,  this Lens will make it to everyone on the list, and possibly to some more than once. But, if it gets dropped in a lake, lost in transit or destroyed beyond use, that's life. The project will be over...... no lens can replace it as the whole purpose is for us to use _just this One Lens_.
Oh, the lens will autofocus on Nikon bodies that have a motor in them. If yours doesn't (D40, D50, D60, D3xxx, D5xxx et al), then you'll need to focus manually.
When you ship The Lens off to the next participant, please use a carrier appropriate for the mailing address. UPS, FedEx and the like cannot deliver to a Post Office box.
Suggested upload size: Maximum of 1,000 pixels along the long edge of the images.
You can view the images on a Google Map here.
Shoot film? Sure! As long as the lens works on your film body, by all means. You'll just need to scan the results in order to post them.
So here's the list of participants: (Current user is in *bold*)


480sparky
MK3Brent
SoulfulRecover
DGMPhotography
pthrift
dennybeall
odagled
Zman9398
frommrstomommy
Life
D-B-J
sm4him
MartinCrabtree
snowbear
Braineack
Designer
IronMaskDuval


----------



## MartinCrabtree

I'm in.


----------



## frommrstomommy

I'm excited!


----------



## pthrift

Woo.  Let's try again!


----------



## D-B-J

WOO! I'm excited.  I definitely did not do the third justice... time to redeem myself!


----------



## DGMPhotography

Yayy.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Update?


----------



## 480sparky

I'll contact IronMaskDuvall and see if he's ready for his turn.


----------



## MK3Brent

I'm still up for the lens if available. 
Want me to e-mail you my mailing address? 

-Brent


----------



## 480sparky

Check your PMs.  I had it all ready to ship out today, but my day started out busy and got worse.


----------



## D-B-J

480sparky said:


> Check your PMs.  I had it all ready to ship out today, but my day started out busy and got worse.



I don't have any... [emoji17]


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

Lens is shipped out to MK3Brent.


----------



## odagled

I'm in! I sent a PM for round 3 but never a reply. I'll send another PM.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Woo! Cant wait!


----------



## 480sparky

odagled said:


> I'm in! I sent a PM for round 3 but never a reply. I'll send another PM.



Sometimes the confirmation email gets sent to you spam/junk folder.


----------



## Designer

I need the practice.


----------



## Waterbug

480sparky said:


> OK, folks, it's time for *ROUND 4!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Announcing: *Lens Across America, Round 4.*
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Since it appears the lens for Round 3 has died an honorable death, it's time to close that chapter and start another. So on a trip to the local camera store, I found a suitable lens for Round 4.  In fact, one quite similar to the Round 3 lens:  A Nikkor AF 35-105mm 1:3.5-4.5 Micro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a website about it.
> 
> *The reason for this project? Simple: To show that it's not expensive gear that creates great images..... it's the person behind it.*
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The lenses in Rounds 1 and 2 have disappeared into the great abyss, and Round 3 lens is now unusable.  So it's time to start up Round 4.
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's The Rules:*
> 
> 
> The lens is for Nikon's F-mount.
> 
> The project is for US members only. This is because of duties imposed by other countries. Sorry.
> PM me if you're interested in participating. The whole idea is to create a collection of images across the country with a common thread: The Lens.
> Names will be added to The List in the order they are received.
> 
> To be fair to those cheated out of the chance to participate in Round 3, I'm going to start the list with those who have signed up but not participated.  Any wishing to participate from here on out will be added to the end of the list.
> For those who have participated in Rounds 1, 2 or 3, you can still sign up for Round 4.
> Rule 7.  Please limit your use of the lens to 7 days. One week. 168 hours. OK, so this isn't set in stone, but try to send it along in a timely manner. If you receive the lens on a Saturday, you won't rot in hell for keeping it for 9 days and sending it out the Monday next. You get the point, though: one week per participant. It's an incredibly simple concept.
> There's no limit to the number of photos you can take, but please only post your best..... the keepers, as it were.
> Please geotag the photos at Panoramio when you upload them. You can GeoTag them once the uploading process starts. Please GeoTag all the images you upload.
> Bad Luck Rule: Yeah, we're human. I realize that this lens may be damaged, lost or destroyed. If you let go of it and it plunks into the lake, or takes a fatal ride down as your tripod falls over, oh well,...... that's life. Don't feel bad, it's not a $10,000 lens. We all promise not to burn you at the stake. (But we will go on a WitchHunt if you KEEP the lens......)
> 
> 
> *How to participate?*
> 
> 
> I must, in a PM, receive your name, address, email address and phone number. I promise I'll hold this information in strictest confidence and you won't get spammed or sold out to telemarketers; this is simply to keep this Lens from disappearing into the Great Unknown. I will send you an email and maybe even call your phone number and expect a reply. _No reply = you don't get added to the list.  (Exception:  If I already have your information, you don't need to respond to an email.  PM me and I'll just add you to the list). _To be fair to those who have yet to participate, new-comers to the project will be added to the list in front of those who have already participated in Round 3.
> When you're half-way through shooting your ONE WEEK with the lens, contact the next person on The List via PM to arrange shipment to them. The Lens arrived with a $5 bill, so no one can claim poverty and not ship The Lens on. Just make sure to ship it out with a like $5 bill to the next person.
> Once your turn comes up, make contact with the current participant (who is in possession of The Lens) to arrange for shipping to you.
> When you send the lens off to the next person on the List, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of The Lens.
> When you receive The Lens, PM me so I can keep abreast of the whereabouts of it.
> What to shoot? Well, that's totally up to you. Landscapes, macros, sports, your kids, whatever you desire..... except for naughty stuff.
> If, for some reason, you want to opt out, just PM me. No hard feelings. Maybe I can put you further down on the list.
> 
> Other Whats and Wherefores:
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to add a small token to the project, such as a Nikon/Canon adaptor so Canon shooters can participate, or a hood or filter (52mm), it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Posting images for this project will be on a Group I have created on my Panoramio account.
> Do you need to pay for insurance or delivery confirmation when shipping? Heck no! The Lens isn't worth it. If you want to, that's fine, but the cost is yours.
> You don't need to shoot with just this Lens by itself. If you have a teleconverter, or macro filters/extension tubes, or a ring flash, CPL, ND or whatever else in your arsenal, by all means use it!
> Hopefully,  this Lens will make it to everyone on the list, and possibly to some more than once. But, if it gets dropped in a lake, lost in transit or destroyed beyond use, that's life. The project will be over...... no lens can replace it as the whole purpose is for us to use _just this One Lens_.
> Oh, the lens will autofocus on Nikon bodies that have a motor in them. If yours doesn't (D40, D50, D60, D3xxx, D5xxx et al), then you'll need to focus manually.
> When you ship The Lens off to the next participant, please use a carrier appropriate for the mailing address. UPS, FedEx and the like cannot deliver to a Post Office box.
> Suggested upload size: Maximum of 1,000 pixels along the long edge of the images.
> You can view the images on a Google Map here.
> Shoot film? Sure! As long as the lens works on your film body, by all means. You'll just need to scan the results in order to post them.
> So here's the list of participants:
> 
> 
> MK3Brent
> SoulfulRecover
> Life
> Zman9398
> DGMPhotography
> pthrift
> frommrstomommy
> dennybeall
> IronMaskDuval
> odagled
> ------
> Second go-around:
> D-B-J
> sm4him
> MartinCrabtree
> snowbear
> Braineack
> Designer


Is there a particular theme? And can any person participate regardless of experience level?


----------



## Designer

Waterbug said:


> Is there a particular theme? And can any person participate regardless of experience level?



Yes, anyone can participate who can reasonably mount a Nikon lens.

No particular theme, just whatever you want to photograph.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Has anything happened with this?


----------



## 480sparky

DGMPhotography said:


> Has anything happened with this?



The lens is currently with MK3Brent.


----------



## MK3Brent

Yup.
Got it here. Going camping this weekend to take photos. 
Will be ready to mail it out early next week!


----------



## 480sparky

Time for me to edit and post my takes with the lens.




One of my favorite subjects, the Dallas County Courthouse:













Some I took while teaching classes at Photography Day at Living History Farms:


















A local landmark, Annie and Eric........ Spokescows for the Anderson-Erickson Dairy.


----------



## MK3Brent

Got a couple shots yesterday. 
I think we're ready to move to the next person.  

I'll post back tonight after work. 

Thanks,


----------



## MK3Brent

I'm having difficulty singing into Panoramio. ("Bad Request.") I'll keep trying though. I'd like to tag the images on the map.

This weekend we did a little platform camping on the Roanoke Cashie River. (Roanoke River Partners Camping Platform - Lost Boat - Cashie River
Paddled 5 miles upstream, then off into a little cove/creek to the platform where we spent the night.
Here are a couple photos.


----------



## snowbear

Ooo - I like the last one.  I love a good framing.


----------



## MK3Brent

Lens is off to SoulfulRecover


----------



## pthrift

I like the one with the canoe best for whatever reason


----------



## SoulfulRecover

The lens should arrive friday and I have this weekend off so Ill be able to shoot. Ive got a couple ideas already so I should have it re-packed and ready to go Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

I tried to PM Life to send the lens but got an error message. I checked his profile and saw that he hasnt been on in quite some time as well. Is there another way to get a hold of him or should we send it along to the following person?


----------



## 480sparky

Move on to Zman9398.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

yes sir!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

No luck with ZMan so I sent DGMPhotography a PM.


----------



## snowbear

Dropping like flies.  Maybe they switched to Canons.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Not me! #Nikon4Life


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Lens has been sent. Ill upload the photos once they get processed and scanned


----------



## pthrift

Wow I'm next already. I figured itd be Christmas or later before it rotated to me


----------



## sm4him

pthrift said:


> Wow I'm next already. I figured itd be Christmas or later before it rotated to me



Shh. Don't say that, or DGM may keep it until then!


----------



## pthrift

Did DGM ever say he got the lens or not?


----------



## DGMPhotography

Nope. Hasn't gotten to me yet.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

according to the FedEx it was delivered on Thursday 10-30-2014 at 1:09pm


----------



## DGMPhotography

SoulfulRecover said:


> according to the FedEx it was delivered on Thursday 10-30-2014 at 1:09pm



I live in a college dorm. They sometimes take awhile to process the mail. Trust me, I've been checking everyday.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

yeah I know how that goes. Lived at Colorado State University Pueblo for 3 years. its nuts. The package should say Lens Across America on the label if that will help them locate it and it shipped from Georgetown Texas.


----------



## DGMPhotography

I will bug them tomorrow to see if I can get them to hurry up. I wanna play with it already!


----------



## DGMPhotography

I got the lens! It's much heavier, and much easier to focus than I expected! I am using it to take a few shots at Nekocon! Will post pics soon


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Braineack

I think it makes logistical sense for him to send to me next


----------



## DGMPhotography

Braineack said:


> I think it makes logistical sense for him to send to me next



You could come pick it up!


----------



## Braineack

But then I'd have to be in Richmond again. Four years was enough for me.


----------



## pthrift

Easy now. I'm close too you know. (2hrs south of Richmond)


----------



## DGMPhotography

Lolol


----------



## DGMPhotography

Here are some photos!


             

And here are the rest of the pics from Nekocon (not using this lens): Here it is - Nekocon 2014! | Facebook


----------



## pthrift

Interesting subject matter....


----------



## DGMPhotography

pthrift said:


> Interesting subject matter....



That's an anime convention for you. I was Inspector Gadget!

Now, I am going to New York for the first time and taking the lens with me! It truly is a lens across America!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

got my film back. I didn't get to shoot what I was hoping but I still had a lot of fun. Nikon F5 with Kodak Gold 400




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr




Untitled by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr


----------



## DGMPhotography

Hey guys, sorry for the delay! I should have sent it to the next person on Friday, but this whole New York trip has kept me busy! I'll try to send it out Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## DGMPhotography

Lens has been shipped.


----------



## pthrift

Lens arrived and all is well. No 5 spot but I'll make sure it has one on the trip out. 

I realized I have absolutely no idea how to use a lens with this kind of age....I had to Google to figure out the buttons and etc. (Ie where is the macro switch?)


----------



## DGMPhotography

There was no 5 spot when I received it either, but I paid $25 to have it shipped overnight to you and insured by FedEx, so I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Braineack

I've never understood the point of the $5 bill.

It just means the first person who shipped it paid $5 extra. and the last person who takes it got a $5 discount sending it out (unless it goes missing).

Otherwise, say I get the package, and then use the $5 for shipping, and then replinish the $5 for the next person...I might as well just taken it to get $5 or it shouldn't have been added in the first place.

my .02c.


BTW, from the last ROA R3, did my lens hood make it back and can be sent back to me?  or did it die too?


----------



## 480sparky

Braineack said:


> I've never understood the point of the $5 bill.
> 
> It just means the first person who shipped it paid $5 extra. and the last person who takes it got a $5 discount sending it out (unless it goes missing).
> 
> Otherwise, say I get the package, and then use the $5 for shipping, and then replinish the $5 for the next person...I might as well just taken it to get $5 or it shouldn't have been added in the first place.
> 
> my .02c.




It's to keep the current participant from claiming, "I gotta keep the lens because I don't have the funds to send it to the next person."




Braineack said:


> BTW, from the last ROA R3, did my lens hood make it back and can be sent back to me?  or did it die too?



If you want it, I can send it to you.


----------



## Braineack

480sparky said:


> It's to keep the current participant from claiming, "I gotta keep the lens because I don't have the funds to send it to the next person.".



oh good point.


----------



## DGMPhotography

But what if two people in a row can't "afford" to send it?


----------



## Braineack

they should sell thier nikon or get a job.


----------



## 480sparky

DGMPhotography said:


> But what if two people in a row can't "afford" to send it?



Then we have LOA I and LOA II.


----------



## Designer

DGMPhotography said:


> There was no 5 spot when I received it either, but I paid $25 to have it shipped overnight to you and insured by FedEx, so I wouldn't complain.



Daryl, I don't think anyone is complaining.  He merely stated a fact.  You also stated a fact in that there was no $5 bill when you received it.  

Your spending $25 for overnight shipping was unnecessarily expensive, and the next person receiving the lens a day or two sooner would hardly make anyone's experience substantially better.


----------



## DGMPhotography

They get the lens sooner? And I also said it was insured, so even if it was lost we could get a new one.


----------



## 480sparky

Paying for overnight delivery and/or insurance really isn't necessary.  The lens_ just isn't worth it_.


----------



## DGMPhotography

I understand that.. I also just didn't realize how expensive FedEx would be -_-


----------



## Braineack

usps priority is $11 at the most depending on distance is always 2-3 day delivery. and will come saturdays.

just fwiw.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

DGMPhotography said:


> There was no 5 spot when I received it either, but I paid $25 to have it shipped overnight to you and insured by FedEx, so I wouldn't complain.



There was a second piece of bubble wrap on it own, on top that the 5 was wrapped up in. It was the previous persons 5 as I can ship from work for free.

not trying to place blame or whatever just covering my own booty.


----------



## pthrift

I'm glad some of you realized and agreed that I wasn't being a jerk; simply stating facts as presented. I also am glad others agree it wasn't my fault he chose to ship fedex overnight... I had taken major offense to dgm's post and decided to hold my tounge for a bit. 


Anyway. I think this is the non-macro version of this lens..that or I have no idea how to shoot in macro mode. 


Hopefully I'll get to post some pics tonight after turkey day festivities are done


----------



## 480sparky

pthrift said:


> ..........Anyway. I think this is the non-macro version of this lens..that or I have no idea how to shoot in macro mode........



Put the lens at 35mm.  Push the silver button and turn the ring so the orange M lines up with the big white mark.  Macro mode.


----------



## DGMPhotography

pthrift said:


> I'm glad some of you realized and agreed that I wasn't being a jerk; simply stating facts as presented. I also am glad others agree it wasn't my fault he chose to ship fedex overnight... I had taken major offense to dgm's post and decided to hold my tounge for a bit.
> 
> 
> Anyway. I think this is the non-macro version of this lens..that or I have no idea how to shoot in macro mode.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to post some pics tonight after turkey day festivities are done



And I took major offense to yours. I suppose we're even.


----------



## pthrift

Sent a message on Wednesday to next person about what address or etc....no response. She hasn't logged in since last Friday. Should I give her another day or so since its a holiday week or move on to next person? I plan on shipping it out Monday...


----------



## 480sparky

pthrift said:


> Sent a message on Wednesday to next person about what address or etc....no response. She hasn't logged in since last Friday. Should I give her another day or so since its a holiday week or move on to next person? I plan on shipping it out Monday...



Yeah, give her a bit more time.  She may be visiting family.


----------



## D-B-J

Pulse?


----------



## DGMPhotography

Also, I haven't forgotten about the geotagging. I'll make sure to upload the rest of my photos and do the geotagging once I'm past the thousand exams and projects since we're at the end of the semester.


----------



## frommrstomommy

that next person would be me.. just been MIA.. sick as a dog with a cold, then a stomach flu.. plus pregnancy nausea out of control. im alive again, but totally understand if i got skipped over.


----------



## MK3Brent

Let's see some updates!


----------



## 480sparky

Lens is en route to odagled.


----------



## odagled

Just got the lens in the mail today! Will take photos soon as I can. It feels like a tough lens.


----------



## Zman9398

Oops. Kind of dissapeared for a while and missed my turn


----------



## frommrstomommy

lol me too zman! This thread needs pictures people!!!


----------



## catamari

Whaaat!? I just went through this thread, such a cool idea! I wish I could participate in the future but I'll be moving really far away..
But I agree with the post above, more photos!!!


----------



## odagled

Done with the lens! Going to try to send it out today, but I still have family over...  Might have to wait until Monday to send it out.


----------



## odagled

Shot in D.C


----------



## odagled

Zman9398 said:


> Oops. Kind of dissapeared for a while and missed my turn



Zman, the next member, Life, isn't responding. You're next I guess.


----------



## Justman1020

Did this ever happen to get a canon attachment to it?


----------



## 480sparky

Justman1020 said:


> Did this ever happen to get a canon attachment to it?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## dennybeall

Here are a couple with the lens.


----------



## Zman9398

Just got the lens will ship it out on Friday to ironmaskduval


----------



## Justman1020

Is there a cheap attachment I can purchase to include in the package? If someone can link me to one that will work with this lens on amazon I will grab it, and when the lens finally makes it to me (assuming someone can find me an attachment link) i will throw in the attachment to mail on and we can add some of us canon folk to the list.


----------



## Zman9398

duval has not responded will message next person tomorrow morning if he does not respond


----------



## D-B-J

Pulse?!


----------



## Zman9398

I messaged frommrstomommy and hoping that I get a response. I have had it for over a week because i gave duval a little extra time and my camera is at school right now, but im going to get it out as soon as the next person responds


----------



## odagled

Another one shot with the lens at 105mm - 1/125 - f/4.5 - ISO800


----------



## frommrstomommy

looks like a decent lens! im def excited to try it out.


----------



## frommrstomommy

I received the lens today but have not even had a chance to open the box yet. lol I should be able to do a little shooting with it Saturday and/or Sunday though and ship on to the next person early next week!


----------



## Life

Thanks for the msg frommrstommy!


----------



## frommrstomommy

I am so bummed I left the lens at home when I went out shooting yesterday. I was running around like a crazy beforehand and got halfway to my destination and realized it was at home. Boo! Going to try to take it out tomorrow for a few shots.


----------



## Life

I got the lens monday. Still trying to get out to get some shots


----------



## Life

Sparky, Paypal? Lol! This lens is awesome  Pics coming soon


----------



## Life




----------



## Life

Ive sent a messege to zen1300, just waiting for his address to send it out.


----------



## Life

I havent gotten a reply, next person on the list?


----------



## 480sparky

Yeppers!


----------



## Life

2nd person Is not replying... Lol. Can someone else send them a messege incase i'm on the blocked list or something?


----------



## 480sparky

Try D-B-J then.


----------



## Life

On it's way to D-B-J! It took him a day, (  ) But I got it sent out yesterday priority mail.


----------



## sm4him

Sweet!! That means I'm next!! That's about a month earlier than I was expecting, so I'll have to be thinking of something besides what I'd originally planned to shoot, which was going to be the flowers emerging and tree leaves starting to bud out. Not even the crocuses have started popping up yet…although with a 60ºF day on Saturday, that may change...


----------



## bribrius

hey how come it hasn't got here yet.... pony express?


----------



## Zen1300

My apologies.  I had to take an unexpected trip out of state to help my father with his surgery recovery.  Sorry for not responding.


----------



## D-B-J

Sorry! I have received the lens, shot with it a bit.  I've been crazy busy between work and other responsibilities, so hopefully I can make it out tomorrow for a proper shoot.  I haven't done anything special with it yet, sadly...

Jake


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Why aren't many photos on the Panoramio site? We slackin' or what.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

What's up y'all?


----------



## D-B-J

Lens has been sent, should arrive on Monday. 

Jake


----------



## sm4him

D-B-J said:


> Lens has been sent, should arrive on Monday.
> 
> Jake



Oh good! I was just about to PM you about this. With all the snow and ice we've had, I've only had mail delivery about three times in the last two weeks (that rain, sleet or snow thing apparently only applies to mailmen who don't live in the South!). Plus, I'd completely forgotten about the lens and so I hadn't been checking the porch on the far end of the house until yesterday, when I suddenly thought about it. By then, of course, I wasn't sure if it had been delivered and then grown legs, or hadn't been delivered yet.

Unfortunately, it sounds like next week is going to be a complete wash out. Heavy rain forecast the entire week right now. Maybe we'll get enough of a break for me to get some pics!


----------



## sm4him

Lens was waiting for me when I got home last night.  Heavy rains forecasted for the next couple of days…then sleet, and ice, and snow. What else is new?!?
Well, anyway…sounds like Friday and Saturday might just turn out reasonably decent, so I'll see what I can find to shoot.


----------



## Braineack

I hate being last on the list.


----------



## sm4him

I apologize folks--I've already had the lens too long, and haven't even gotten to shoot more than a couple of pictures with it. On top of being rainy most of the week so far, I've just been crazy busy this week. Excuses, excuses…

ANYway, I'll make contact with the next person on the list and get it out as soon as I can. Maybe I'll get a chance to grab another picture or two; I had plans to bring it to work with me and take some pictures downtown, but…yeah, bad week for it.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Excuses, excuses…


Do we have to banish you to the remnants of the LB thread? 

Oh, we have faith in you.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses…
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have to banish you to the remnants of the LB thread?
> 
> Oh, we have faith in you.
Click to expand...


LB thread? What's that?? 
I have no recollection of any such thing.  Lol


----------



## Compaq

So, anyone thought to take this awesome project to the next level and include us outside of America? "TPF Across the Globe", so to speak


----------



## 480sparky

Customs fees, import duties and tariffs tend to make it quite expensive.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

It's in my hands and survived the ordeal to this point. Couple of small dings up front but nothing to worry about. I'll toss a 1A filter on it. We're not tucking cash in with it anymore?

Sitting an the humidor attached to my D90. S'posed ta snow some tonight. Might make for some interesting shots.


----------



## sm4him

Finally got some photos processed and posted on the panoramio site--but I didn't think about the fact that there would be a NEW LOA group on the site, so I'm waiting for @480sparky to approve my request to join the group. Also, sorry sparky, but I had already added one picture to the OLD group before I realized there was probably a new one!!

Here's a few of my favorites:

Stepping Downtown: (Stairs going up a steep hill right at the edge between downtown and south of the river)

 

Foggy morning in Cades Cove:
 

Spring Comes to the Cemetery (Cades Cove):
 

Leaving Cades Cove:


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Sent snowbear a PM fro an address to send the lens to.

Haven't shot a lot with it. Just can't seem to shoot anything I'm happy with lately. Here's a shot anyway.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Lens is on it's way to snowbear. It has an aberration I've never seen before. I thought there was a blemish on one of the inside elements but on closer inspection it's a small insect. Doesn't effect the image just a weird occurrence.


----------



## Braineack

oh and then me!  luckily we are locals!  maybe ill get to professional guest shoot my wedding on the 11th with it.


----------



## snowbear

We are going to Wilmington and Philly on Friday so it will get to cross the ditch.


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> Lens is on it's way to snowbear. It has an aberration I've never seen before. I thought there was a blemish on one of the inside elements but on closer inspection it's a small insect. Doesn't effect the image just a weird occurrence.



I was wondering when someone would notice that little guy.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lens is on it's way to snowbear. It has an aberration I've never seen before. I thought there was a blemish on one of the inside elements but on closer inspection it's a small insect. Doesn't effect the image just a weird occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when someone would notice that little guy.
Click to expand...

One of your uberwhatzits gone wrong?


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lens is on it's way to snowbear. It has an aberration I've never seen before. I thought there was a blemish on one of the inside elements but on closer inspection it's a small insect. Doesn't effect the image just a weird occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when someone would notice that little guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of your uberwhatzits gone wrong?
Click to expand...


Nope.  He had already taken up residency when I bought it.


----------



## snowbear

IT'S HERE!   I guess I'm taking my camera to DC tomorrow.


The lens has arrived and seems to be in good shape.
I think I see the hitchhiker behind the front element.
I hope the high-class case has been washed (I'll not saying any more so the rest can enjoy that little surprise)
Is the A1 value-added bonus or did someone forget it and want it back?


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Nah I tossed the filter on 'cause I felt it needed one. Yep one of those guys.

Uhm.............high class case??? Got me curious.


----------



## snowbear

I've loaded the first batch into LR; here's #1
Waiting to depart, Metrorail green line @ Branch Avenue Station.







I'll load a few onto Flicker for previews, then put everything on Panoramio when I'm done.



MartinCrabtree said:


> Nah I tossed the filter on 'cause I felt it needed one. Yep one of those guys.


OK, I'm using it as a drink coaster, so I'll wipe it off and put it back on the lens when I ship it out.



MartinCrabtree said:


> Uhm.............high class case??? Got me curious.


Some Nikkors come in a nice suede soft case.  This one isn't suede.


----------



## snowbear

Here's one for Sharon


----------



## snowbear

Happy Easter or Passover, everyone.




(Using the LAA4 macro mode)


----------



## snowbear

The lens has been shipped out to Braineack.  The "keepers" I took are on Panoramio and the LAA-4 group.

As an aside, two of my previous submissions were picked for Google Earth.


----------



## Braineack

Will try to get some Cherry Blossoms with it Friday/Saturday.

And maybe Professional Wedding Guest shoot it.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Here's one for Sharon



Aww, thanks Charlie!! I took a bus pic with the lens too; it's on the Panoramio site, just didn't post it here! Maybe when this round ends, I should start a LOA, Transit Edition round! Same lens, but only pictures of public transit are allowed.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> The lens has been shipped out to Braineack.  The "keepers" I took are on Panoramio and the LAA-4 group.
> 
> As an aside, two of my previous submissions were picked for Google Earth.



Oh wow! I'd forgotten to ever go back and look at what I uploaded--almost half of what I uploaded for LOA was selected for Google Earth!  Kinda interesting to see what they choose and what they don't--one of the ones they actually picked was a closeup of moss on the concrete wall at my house. That's odd.  But then they *didn't* pick the picture of the entrance sign to Cherokee Farms, which--while not all that interesting--I thought might get picked simply because I don't expect that it's a spot they HAVE many photos of.


----------



## Braineack

lol this lens.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

What makes you say that?


----------



## snowbear

MartinCrabtree said:


> What makes you say that?


I'm guessing he saw bullet item #3: Lens Across America Round 4 Page 9 Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lens has been shipped out to Braineack.  The "keepers" I took are on Panoramio and the LAA-4 group.
> 
> As an aside, two of my previous submissions were picked for Google Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! I'd forgotten to ever go back and look at what I uploaded--almost half of what I uploaded for LOA was selected for Google Earth!  Kinda interesting to see what they choose and what they don't--one of the ones they actually picked was a closeup of moss on the concrete wall at my house. That's odd.  But then they *didn't* pick the picture of the entrance sign to Cherokee Farms, which--while not all that interesting--I thought might get picked simply because I don't expect that it's a spot they HAVE many photos of.
Click to expand...


Yeah - who knows what criteria they use.  Mine're a panorama (imagine that) of the Tidal Basin and white bunny statue.


----------



## Braineack

MartinCrabtree said:


> What makes you say that?



I have it in my hands and it's lol


----------



## Zen1300

Hi all.  I need to bow out unless there are some serious delays in shipping.  I had a severe dislocation of my thumb that required surgery.   I'm out of commission for about another month.


----------



## 480sparky

Zen1300 said:


> Hi all.  I need to bow out unless there are some serious delays in shipping.  I had a severe dislocation of my thumb that required surgery.   I'm out of commission for about another month.



I'll move you to the bottom of the list.  It should be at least a month before it gets to you then.


----------



## Braineack

Was hoping to make it out the Cherry Blossom festival, but my old age and alcohol consumption prevented it.

Was able to walk around Georgetwon a bit.  I'll see if I can shoot a bit more with it around town and get it onto the next person.


I was attending a wedding at the Key Bridge Marriott, so he's a shot of it behind the Key Bridge:


----------



## Braineack

@480sparky accept me in the group so I can upload my pics there!

Im going to send the lens off tomorrow, going to try some marco shots while in the yard today of the spring flowers then pack it up.


anyone else notice that the left frame is OOF?


----------



## Braineack

Lens on it's way to Designer and photos added to the group page.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Woot! Woot! I'm nest in line and so excited. My D610 has been collecting dust because of work and home improvement projects. I'll have an excuse to excuse myself when this lens comes in Thursday.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

I thought this would make a great shot since the stones lined up so well.



Free Rider by Iron Mask Duval, on Flickr

Here's a shot from 250+ feet below the surface.



Into Darkness by Iron Mask Duval, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

I uploaded my photos to the Panoramio group.  They're out of order and no titles to go with them, but at least y'all can see them now.  

My theme is "The Campanile" and its many iterations, some of which should never have been actualized.  

Please consider the start of my expose' at the real campanile on the beautiful ISU campus.  Then the stupid street monstrosity in the middle of Welch Avenue, then the "skeleton" version located in Reiman Gardens.  Finally, another one painted on the mascot sculpture also located at Reiman Gardens.

While I was at Reiman, I got some of the "tree houses" which are on display on the grounds.  And some flowers. And some birdhouses under construction, and some other stuff.


----------



## 480sparky

Well, the lens has now *officially completed it's journey!




WE DID IT!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Yep.... it arrived back to me today in the mail (replete with it's stowaway)!  Oh, the stories it could tell if it could talk.  But the stories it DOES tell in all the images it's taken!

So a great, big, huge *THANK YOU!* for all who participated and made this possible.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

So what's next?


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> So what's next?



I'll keep it in case someone else wants to participate in the future.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr

The next go round I would like to get in on


----------



## MartinCrabtree

480sparky said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep it in case someone else wants to participate in the future.
Click to expand...

I meant new project?


----------



## 480sparky

MartinCrabtree said:


> I meant new project?



Nothing like this planned.  Biggest project will be to roll my own 122 film for the Kodak 3a.


----------

